# Average Cost of Equine Mortality Insurance



## DressageCowgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

I was wondering what the average cost of Equine Mortality Insurance is if, say, you have a $20,000 show horse that you want to cover for accidental death as well as colic. Sorry if this is a question that has no simple answer--I really don't know the particulars of equine insurance and none of the websites I found had quotes.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DressageCowgirl said:


> I was wondering what the average cost of Equine Mortality Insurance is if, say, you have a $20,000 show horse that you want to cover for accidental death as well as colic. Sorry if this is a question that has no simple answer--I really don't know the particulars of equine insurance and none of the websites I found had quotes.


I just got XL through Blue Bridle and they had great service before and follow up after a claim.
I pay 675.00 for 10K of life and health. 300.00 deductable for each claim.
I had Lloyds of London before and terrible to deal with.
I do driving so my rate is higher than a pleasure horse. Im sure jumping is at a similar rate.


----------

